# New Nissan 89 240SX owner, bought as my DD, but I need some help!



## jwright77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello all!

I picked up an 89 240SX last week so I could park my Subaru Forester and make it a glorified garage queen. The car has 105,689 miles on it. Female driven.








So I am having some electrical problems. The battery is brand new, but when I put the key in it just goes click click. And then sometimes even nothing. When I hook it up to my car via jumper cables it fires up pretty quick and runs good. 

Starter?? Maybe bad connection on the battery terminals? 

How many ground straps does the engine have coming off from it? 

I had the battery checked at Adv Autoparts and it was good to go. It is a napa battery bought from the prev. owner in June, 2010. I am going to bypass the starter and run jumpers from the + terminal to the starter and see if it cranks up.

Any other suggestions?? Thanks for the help!

And here is my Forester









Jeremy


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Starter solenoid going bad.


----------



## jwright77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice to finally get a reply! Thanks, I figured it out. The negative battery terminal was causing too much resistance. 

So today I did a pretty good tune up on the car. I changed out the plugs for some Iridiums, plug wires, distributor cap & button, Fuel pump and then the leaky valve gasket. 


It fired right up and purrs like a kitten. I also changed out the chrome hub caps for some silver ones. I also painted the steelies black to hide the red rust color.


----------



## jwright77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's an update pic of the 240. I have been driving the car every day for the past 2 weeks. I must admit it...I love driving this little car. It's light weight, and really fun to drive.









I have already ordered a new tail light, driver side marker, and front blinker. As of Saturday, the body work starts. My goal is to have the car painted factory color by November. Keeping with the 2 tone of course.


----------

